# Napoleon Complex



## Fuscus (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not talking about someone who is very active on Facebook ATM ( and he turned my into a troll ( I got better)) but currently I have in my temporary procession one(1) rough-scaled snake as a result of my last callout. This little sod is cranky, very well armed and probably the most dangerous snake found locally. Though the species is not normally found locally, I got it in Mooloolabah, they are normally from the Conondale ranges. Rain may have washed her down. But strangely enough, the person said they saw a much bigger one a year ago, contacted a snake catcher who said it was properly a harmless keelback snake but changed his tune once he saw photos.
Anyhow this little sod (and she is little, less than 30cm but still hot enough to seriously put me into hospital) was near the back door. while I was clearing the surrounds and blocking up escape holes she went straight from "sleepy" position to what appeared to be a serious strike. None of this wussy get into position junk, just an impressive launch at me. Of course my hand was way too far away but it was still automatically jerked back. The mother of the house ( I had the whole family watching and was a bit surprised that they didn't have the popcorn out) commented on how calm I was. The way the mother jumped and cried out after the strike I, um, am surprised she didn't go inside to change underwear.
After the strike the snake went into that defensive pose that we all know and love and at that moment I just knew she would "ride the hook" into the bag, which she did.
Game over.
Currently she is in a escape proof(sic) container where she will stay for the night and after an intensive but cautious photo session she will be released.
And the most life threatening part of the evening? I was late serving my wife her smoked salmon and prawn pizza dinner.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 21, 2012)

Id love to photograph a roughie, the only time Ive ever seen them I havn't had a camera though.
You maked da pizza urself?


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 21, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Id love to photograph a roughie, the only time Ive ever seen them I havn't had a camera though.


I intend to oblige


ssssnakeman said:


> You maked da pizza urself?


Yep - including the dough. But I didn't catch the prawns and salmon - I'm not as self-sufficient I Like to believe


*as promised*
Notes
The head shape almost like a _Hoplocephalus_ species
AROD says it has been located in a number of coastal parks. I think my impression that they are a montane animal is mistaken
There is damage mid body. This did not occur during capture
During the photo session she struck at me a number of times. These were full body launches. A meter long individual with the same disposition would be a very formidable animal
I am going to be a lot more careful with "keelbacks" from now on


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 21, 2012)

I've been seeing a few rouchies around lately during my herping adventures, usually quite skittish when the light shines on them, and even quicker to burl up when the flash goes off at night, I can post up a few pics of other rough scales if you don't mind Fuscus?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 21, 2012)

I see lots of Roughies in low altitude areas in North NSW, such as near the Coffs Harbour area. They do like rainforest but I don't think altitude is particulalry necessary. Perhaps just preferred.


----------

